# Boliver Pocket Tomorrow



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Thinking of giving it a go. Thoughts. Protected from a SW wind.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Gonna be very sporty! Buoy is over 4 ft


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

dbarham said:


> Gonna be very sporty! Buoy is over 4 ft


True but does the jetty shield it pretty well from the SW wind? If not, then not going to go but I thought it got pretty good protection. I may be very wrong on this considering I am going from memory of what I thought I was told some time back.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

If you are tossing a long rod you will be fine


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

dbarham said:


> If you are tossing a long rod you will be fine


Thanks.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

I have not looked at the forecast, but if we have a SW wind, Bolivar pocket is the place to be for sure! May check it out myself late afternoon. Crowds should be thinned out and that area is well protected under SW breeze. Only thing is, I hate all those sharks in there.
www.solarscreennguys.com


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Never seen more sharks and rays anywhere else.


Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus purchased selling eggs.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Ignorance is NOT bliss*

Alright, I have to ask; *where is Bolivar Pocket*? You mentioned surf rods. Is it a beach that is on the bay or along the beachfront. I have not fished north of SLP. Please advise.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Surf Rodder said:


> Alright, I have to ask; *where is Bolivar Pocket*? You mentioned surf rods. Is it a beach that is on the bay or along the beachfront. I have not fished north of SLP. Please advise.


On the Boliver Peninsula Gulf side. The area to the northeast side of the north jetty.


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

You end up doing any good? Headed across on the Ferry right now. Hope it's better than everywhere else l fished this morning


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*Strap your Jordans up!*



Tightlines1984 said:


> You end up doing any good? Headed across on the Ferry right now. Hope it's better than everywhere else l fished this morning


Get ready to be jumping high! Good luck. Buoy is showing 6' Pictures and webcams show the surf to be destroyed. I'd stick to the bay.


----------



## shooterstx (Dec 20, 2011)

SW wind been blowing strong; just got back from there. Water's so muddy, you can walk on it.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Glad I did not go then. I planned on it then decided to do yard work and start getting stuff ready to move next month. Looks like a good call.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks, HoustonKid. Looks like there's a ferry ride in my future. I live near Katy so I tend to hit SLP, Surfside, MOB, Matagorda, or Corpus, and haven't been to MOB in a couple years plus (since Ike).


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Well in case anybody was wondering...It was terrible...The whole day of fishing was...Never again getting out of bed on a strong SW wind


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Question about how long to allow big fish to run*

Guys, not meaning to highjack this thread, but given the Yahoo-colored water and the likelihood that nothings gonna change for a while, a quick question:* When surf-rodding from the shore, when you get a big run (I mean a screamer) how long should one wait before going for the hook set?*

I've hooked fish (likely sharks) that were so smoking I had to get into the water just to wet the reel before trying to thumb it to set the hook. Other times I've had slow-runners. At those times I tend to attempt a hook set as soon as I have the rod in my hands and upright. Any words?:question:

(SharkChum, I was hoping you might chime in.) Thanks.


----------

